# mixed bag



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

had another good hunt. took alot of hiking and walking to find them


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Cool what are their i see a few chukars and what else?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it looks like three chukers and three huns.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job... that looks like you had quite a fun day....


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok thats what i thought they were.


----------



## BrittnLlew (Sep 27, 2007)

DJ, were the birds holding or flushing wild?


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice days work.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

BrittnLlew said:


> DJ, were the birds holding or flushing wild?


h first covey of chukars was running, the huns and second covey of chukars flushed.


----------



## BrittnLlew (Sep 27, 2007)

duck jerky said:


> BrittnLlew said:
> 
> 
> > DJ, were the birds holding or flushing wild?
> ...


This morning, the dogs pointed three different coveys of chukars. The birds only held for a few seconds then flushed; I never took a shot..... Should be a challenging year, but shot or no shot, there is nothing quite like the feeling that courses through you when those dogs lock up on point


----------

